# Cat Attack!!!



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have just been to A&E after a most terrifying experience....

Took my gentle little moggy to the vets for her annual booster jabs....get her out of the basket, hold her still so the vet can inject her scruff and pusscat turns into the Vampire Demon Feline from Hell.....spitting, hissing, sank her teeth into the base of my thumb right down to the bone!!! I lifted my arm to try and remove her and up she came with it!!! Four puncture wounds absolutely pouring with blood.... 

They had to take her 'round the back' to inject her and you should have heard the noise!!!!

And then I went up to hospital to get cleaned up and have a mega dose of anti-biotics. The pain is incredible  

And yes, the cat still lives.... :roll:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> And yes, the cat still lives.... :roll:


Once bitten....... :roll:

Hope it don't hurt too much


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Nicky,
Make sure hubby get's the job next year, or wear a pair of leather motorcycle gauntlets. :wink:

The things we do for our pets. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

get a dog :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My cat did the same thing but scratched and bit the crap out of the vet..... soon as i put him in his box he knew where he was going and would try and bite his way out of it!

The joys of pet ownership! 8)


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes - it hurts.....very swollen 

We have a dog as well - he is a big soft pudding who rolls on his back with his legs in the air when he sees the vet


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Mental note don't give cat catnip before a trip to the vet again


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I put on a pair of work gloves before attempting to get our cat in the box to take her to the vet.

Once there though, she's absolutely as good as gold.

And just to prove to the vet that I'm obviously a liar when I say how difficult it is to get her in the box, she trots into it quite happily on the way home.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:lol: Thats cats for you!! This one travels quite happily in her basket in the TT (leather seats) but once she gets in the A6 (cloth seats) she usually pees all over them :?

She has been lying on her back in my lap this morning purring her head off..... She is definately schizophrenic.... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Your thread is the reason why I hate cats - they care for nothing but themselves.

As my flatmate (uni years) once told me:

"If bored, kill a cat"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

silkman said:


> Your thread is the reason why I hate cats - they care for nothing but themselves.
> 
> As my flatmate (uni years) once told me:
> 
> "If bored, kill a cat"


So it's you is it? In the past 4 weeks I've had one cat knocked down (we think no visible signs of harm) and one cat that is now an amputee due to having it's leg so badly broken it was unfixable. Poor wee loveable balls of fur were just two years old and were rescued as kittens.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> get a dog :wink:


If you get a Rottweiler or GSD then it may sort the cat problem for you although there may be a 60 second flash back to the cats actions at the vet.

PS. I hate cats too! I have two labs for my troubles


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

IMO it's a damn shame that kittens (cute, playful) grow up to be cats (nasty bastards) :x


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

saint said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread is the reason why I hate cats - they care for nothing but themselves.
> ...


If only I didn't live but a bit southwards :roll: 
.
.
.
.
...but it could have been Dave


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread is the reason why I hate cats - they care for nothing but themselves.
> ...


Ours was a rescue cat and I think that's why she doens't like going in the box.

Thinks we're taking her back to Battersea.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine guards the keys


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Mine guards the keys


 :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Haven't you sold the rights to the TV program yet? "When cats go bad" or "Attack of the killer cat" for starters. You can have those titles for free, any others you're going to have to pay for... :roll:


----------



## ashus (Jun 26, 2005)

Mine is well trained for this hightened state of alert we find ourselves in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovely moggies 

Enjoy them while you can (have them). Sadly, our's died last year. I'd be happy to be bitten when at the vet just to have her back 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Reminds me of one of my girlfriend's dogs. He is banned from all dogs "haircutters" (is that the right name?)
He keeps biting them all and he goes mad at the vets.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

When she's not guarding the keys she's guarding the TT forum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KenTT said:


> When she's not guarding the keys she's guarding the TT forum


Cute


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The black one looks just like mine - but mines wouldnt guard anything other than his food bowl or the fridge.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

KenTT said:


> When she's not guarding the keys she's guarding the TT forum


Nice to see she's admiring a decent car 8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

justtin said:


> Nice to see she's admiring a decent car 8)


Perhaps sheâ€™s like her owner and likes German engineering.


----------

